# Types from www.viptips.in



## playRdie (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi!

I have the tennis types from www.viptips.in .. It is a high-class website to which it is very difficult to get and hardly anyone sells these types. The price for this type is 10 Euro. Contact: playRdie@hotmail.com

Reagrds


----------

